# Train your dog before taking her to bingo



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

What a annoying hunt today hunting next to this guy and his dog. He skybust a duck and here it goes the dog. H ewould yelling for 5 minutes "come" and apparently the dog did not give crap to his commands. I was going to yell go get her she is not coming. He was keep give her different commands like no, over there, go many times and with no wind I am sure everyone could hear him. By the way, got a couple of ducks. I have not trained a dog before for duck hunting but this is not the way. Maybe it is better to take her out in summer time to marsh and use a dummy duck to train her.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

If you haven't trained a dog before don't give advice, they have to learn too.


----------



## chednhy (Feb 8, 2012)

Try learning to write English


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

Why anyone skybust at all is crazy…to skybust with a young dog at a bingo is an a-hole move, for your neighbors, the birds and the dog


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats on getting out to hunt.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

fsamie1 said:


> What a annoying hunt today hunting next to this guy and his dog. He skybust a duck and here it goes the dog. H ewould yelling for 5 minutes "come" and apparently the dog did not give crap to his commands. I was going to yell go get her she is not coming. He was keep give her different commands like no, over there, go many times and with no wind I am sure everyone could hear him. By the way, got a couple of ducks. I have not trained a dog before for duck hunting but this is not the way. Maybe it is better to take her out in summer time to marsh and use a dummy duck to train her.


Yell at me about my dog and you will learn proper grammar with a punch to the nose . Most guys with dogs are not pros and my dog for example don’t understand missed shots so if he break it’s his drive to find a bird .
Had a springer that wouldn’t come back until he found something dead. Wouldn’t trade that dog for anything


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

That kinda dude is bad as the overcaller and sky buster, ruins everyones experience.
Spend the time and money for a finished retriever or leave it on the couch.
My buddies dog ruined more hunts for us than helped. He’s dealing with whistles and chains and collers while ducks are flairing all day.
“You see scrappy find that teal? Ya, but he chased off about a dozen”


----------



## Tavor (Sep 10, 2011)

Divers Down said:


> That kinda dude is bad as the overcaller and sky buster, ruins everyones experience.
> Spend the time and money for a finished retriever or leave it on the couch.


Agreed. If a dog is going to hunt in close proximity to others, like at a bingo, it needn't be a great retriever, but it should certainly understand basic obedience and not be an out-of-control jerk.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Breaking dogs run the risk of getting shot. It's cringeworthy how many videos on YouTube show guys banging away at low or hit birds just over top of a dog bouncing through the spread.

Meant a guy at the launch once and said "this must be Dixie" pointing at his dog. He asked how I knew her name and I said everyone in the field heard you screaming at her all morning, and she spent more time wandering in my zone than yours. Told him she liked Cheez its.

Maybe I expect more. I'm always hesitant to have guys bring dogs on hunts because the draat I've hunted with is a machine and his owner brooks no stupidity from him, but the two guests I've hosted that brought dogs, they have been a joy to have in the field.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I cannot stand some clown yelling at his terribly trained dog. It’s bad for everyone around. It effects everyone around. If your dog is being a Dick just go walk your lazy ass to the bird and get it. No sense in standing there for 5 minutes yelling and hurting everyone else’s hunt.


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

I've been on a hunt with a bad dog, it's hard to watch. Sure is awesome hunting with a good one though

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

When you see **** dogs hunting just keep in mind it’s the reflection of the owner! Chances are if you can’t get through to the dog you most definitely are not going to get through to the owner.. It’s a non ending cycle I see & hear every year. Btw you don’t need to be a damn pro trainer to teach your dog to > Here, sit, fetch.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

birdshooter said:


> Yell at me about my dog and you will learn proper grammar with a punch to the nose . Most guys with dogs are not pros and my dog for example don’t understand missed shots so if he break it’s his drive to find a bird .
> Had a springer that wouldn’t come back until he found something dead. Wouldn’t trade that dog for anything


Punching people with guns with friends with guns. That's a great idea. If you manage to leave the field someone with a good lawyer will be happy to hunt over your gear for you. Better have a good umbrella policy to back up that attitude.

My niece's ex is doing ten years for throwing a punch. My brother in law is brain damaged and in assisted living in a wheel chair until he dies because of that punch. The dumbshit who hit him will be paying that bill forever as we garnished even his prison wages. He's currently like -$126k behind on reimbursement. Hard to make that up at 45 cents an hour. When he gets out if he can get a job every check will get halved.

If someone's insulting your dog, take it as an opportunity to learn. Dog I hunt with at seven months old liked to break so he was staked down. Took about three spectacular 180's hitting the end of his lead before he sorted that out.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Yea, throw a punch at me and while I probably won't shoot you (excessive force), I'll likely show you how a vertical butt stroke works and while you're knocked out, I'll call the dawg over to take a leak on you....

As said above, a dog's behavior is a reflection of the owner. I see it all the time in the woods and the neighborhood. A good dog isn't that hard to train if you have a little patience and invest the time. Most people are just lazy and blame the pup.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Punching people with guns with friends with guns. That's a great idea. If you manage to leave the field someone with a good lawyer will be happy to hunt over your gear for you. Better have a good umbrella policy to back up that attitude.
> 
> My niece's ex is doing ten years for throwing a punch. My brother in law is brain damaged and in assisted living in a wheel chair until he dies because of that punch. The dumbshit who hit him will be paying that bill forever as we garnished even his prison wages. He's currently like -$126k behind on reimbursement. Hard to make that up at 45 cents an hour. When he gets out if he can get a job every check will get halved.
> 
> If someone's insulting your dog, take it as an opportunity to learn. Dog I hunt with at seven months old liked to break so he was staked down. Took about three spectacular 180's hitting the end of his lead before he sorted that out.


Strongly agree with staking a young dog down on at least a few hunts…it keeps them put and they mark birds better and get a better understanding of their role


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

fsamie1 said:


> What a annoying hunt today hunting next to this guy and his dog. He skybust a duck and here it goes the dog. H ewould yelling for 5 minutes "come" and apparently the dog did not give crap to his commands. I was going to yell go get her she is not coming. He was keep give her different commands like no, over there, go many times and with no wind I am sure everyone could hear him. By the way, got a couple of ducks. I have not trained a dog before for duck hunting but this is not the way. Maybe it is better to take her out in summer time to marsh and use a dummy duck to train her.


Did you finally get Apollo trained?


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Did you finally get Apollo trained?


LOL, He was the best. Once he went after a cripple and came back an hour later holding the duck and saying " Samie Samie, I got him"


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Besides while your friend is minding the pup, you get first dibs on the birds! You understand priorities when someone has ducks swarming the decoys and they're working the dog.

The last three dogs of members here that I hunted with you completely forgot the dog was even with us after five minutes. Could have used some help scanning for birds as my eyes aren't as good as they were.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

[


Far Beyond Driven said:


> Punching people with guns with friends with guns. That's a great idea. If you manage to leave the field someone with a good lawyer will be happy to hunt over your gear for you. Better have a good umbrella policy to back up that attitude.
> 
> My niece's ex is doing ten years for throwing a punch. My brother in law is brain damaged and in assisted living in a wheel chair until he dies because of that punch. The dumbshit who hit him will be paying that bill forever as we garnished even his prison wages. He's currently like -$126k behind on reimbursement. Hard to make that up at 45 cents an hour. When he gets out if he can get a job every check will get halved.
> 
> If someone's insulting your dog, take it as an opportunity to learn. Dog I hunt with at seven months old liked to break so he was staked down. Took about three spectacular 180's hitting the end of his lead before he sorted that out.


Point taken ….. but you just never know what you will encounter anywhere , so it’s best if things are not going your way don’t blame your miss fortune on another .


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

fsamie posts are the best. lol


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

birdshooter said:


> [
> 
> Point taken ….. but you just never know what you will encounter anywhere , so it’s best if things are not going your way don’t blame your miss fortune on another .



First hunt at Shiawassee. Youth hunt. Guys burn a golden ticket taking 58. We are behind them in 57.

Guys show up 2:30 to go to 56 when the birds are trying to start to work, and run their like 19' john boat with something like a 454 hooked up to the mud drive right down the center of the field, not around. And get it stuck. Unload everyone including Cujo the hell hound, rock it, go fifty feet, rock it, go fifty feet, all the way to their zone. When birds would fly over at eighty yards they'd stop to unload, not even in their zone, then get back to pushing the boat.

By 5pm they'd burned their 100 shells killing one bird and sailing a couple. They wandered around irrelevant of zones through spreads looking for birds as Cujo was awol.

Then ignoring the motor ditch, they came back through our zone, amazingly getting the same result.

At the launch, the guy tied things up for 15 minutes just backing in, then moving the gear into his Equinox, which then could not pull the Titanic up the hill and had to be towed. We fortunately had kayaks and could bypass this nightmare but we sat to watch the show.

So in that case yeah pretty much one guy ruined the entire field, especially for the poor guy that burned a golden ticket for his kids.

So yeah, sometimes it's other people. Not that I can't mess things up myself or have a day where my shooting goes south...


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

I bet he had face paint on too!


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> First hunt at Shiawassee. Youth hunt. Guys burn a golden ticket taking 58. We are behind them in 57.
> 
> Guys show up 2:30 to go to 56 when the birds are trying to start to work, and run their like 19' john boat with something like a 454 hooked up to the mud drive right down the center of the field, not around. And get it stuck. Unload everyone including Cujo the hell hound, rock it, go fifty feet, rock it, go fifty feet, all the way to their zone. When birds would fly over at eighty yards they'd stop to unload, not even in their zone, then get back to pushing the boat.
> 
> ...


Lol that painted a perfect picture, what tools.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> First hunt at Shiawassee. Youth hunt. Guys burn a golden ticket taking 58. We are behind them in 57.
> 
> Guys show up 2:30 to go to 56 when the birds are trying to start to work, and run their like 19' john boat with something like a 454 hooked up to the mud drive right down the center of the field, not around. And get it stuck. Unload everyone including Cujo the hell hound, rock it, go fifty feet, rock it, go fifty feet, all the way to their zone. When birds would fly over at eighty yards they'd stop to unload, not even in their zone, then get back to pushing the boat.
> 
> ...


I have seen the same scenario play out pheasant hunting with my GSP. Guys with me are SOOOO thankful I spent the time to train him and get them birds.

As long as it’s not directly effecting you, it is kinda fun to watch it all play out. Makes you appreciate a little bit more of what you have.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> fsamie posts are the best. lol


I am glad you understand me. Also, glad you can read even with bad grammar unlike couple of others who cannot read and blame grammar. Seems like some dogs train the owner rather than owners train the dog.


----------



## Take'm (Dec 6, 2011)

This post takes me back to my youth hunting the bay near Fish Point and hearing relentless calls for "Scooby" to come, stay, get that duck, no, etc. On the bright side like several have said, it does give you a great appreciation for hunting with a well trained dog. I've seen this happen though on a well trained dog that is getting too old. Stubborn and determined, but can't see or hear very well and wants to keep going for that cripple. Again, the owner has to know when to call it a day though.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> First hunt at Shiawassee. Youth hunt. Guys burn a golden ticket taking 58. We are behind them in 57.
> 
> Guys show up 2:30 to go to 56 when the birds are trying to start to work, and run their like 19' john boat with something like a 454 hooked up to the mud drive right down the center of the field, not around. And get it stuck. Unload everyone including Cujo the hell hound, rock it, go fifty feet, rock it, go fifty feet, all the way to their zone. When birds would fly over at eighty yards they'd stop to unload, not even in their zone, then get back to pushing the boat.
> 
> ...


lol. this is one of those guys that shoots me a message and asks "i should be alright in my 1760 gatortrax if i go only to prior rd right?". get like 100 of those messages a season.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

fsamie1 said:


> I am glad you understand me. Also, glad you can read even with bad grammar unlike couple of others who cannot read and blame grammar. Seems like some dogs train the owner rather than owners train the dog.


i was yelling at my dog sunday on the flats, so hopefully that wasn't you in the field next to me. lmao


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

If I ever hunt Bingo , I'll yell and scream at the dog I didn't bring...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> lol. this is one of those guys that shoots me a message and asks "i should be alright in my 1760 gatortrax if i go only to prior rd right?". get like 100 of those messages a season.


Pm Shi Kid after that hunt. Is this normal?

Well, you picked Prior.

Understood.


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a 9 month old lab that isn’t ready for the field yet. He still struggles with obedience when he gets distracted and has a problem bringing bumpers back. Some of this is definitely my lack of time to train him. 

The nice thing is he can actually be pretty steady. He most likely won’t be hunting this year because I’m not going to be that guy. All retriever owners put a lot of time and money into these dogs. We all want them to hunt with us but you need to take a step back and do a clear assessment of where your dog really is. 

If anyone has a good trainer in the mid Michigan area please PM me. Mine definitely need some extra help.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> First hunt at Shiawassee. Youth hunt. Guys burn a golden ticket taking 58. We are behind them in 57.
> 
> Guys show up 2:30 to go to 56 when the birds are trying to start to work, and run their like 19' john boat with something like a 454 hooked up to the mud drive right down the center of the field, not around. And get it stuck. Unload everyone including Cujo the hell hound, rock it, go fifty feet, rock it, go fifty feet, all the way to their zone. When birds would fly over at eighty yards they'd stop to unload, not even in their zone, then get back to pushing the boat.
> 
> ...


I totally get it , these are the reasons I thank god I get private lands to hunt . I admit I’d like to try a bingo but I won’t . Regardless that guy and his un trained dog has just as much right to be there as the next guy .


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

birdshooter said:


> I totally get it , these are the reasons I thank god I get private lands to hunt . I admit I’d like to try a bingo but I won’t . Regardless that guy and his un trained dog has just as much right to be there as the next guy .


Michigan bingos seriously are probably some of the best public hunts in any state….sure bayou meto boat races are cool on YouTube but I like heading into a spot relaxed. I have private land to hunt but when the weather is right I’m calling off work and getting in the draw


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i was yelling at my dog sunday on the flats, so hopefully that wasn't you in the field next to me. lmao


After seeing him jump out of the truck window twice at the same draw I can believe that might have happened. 🤣


----------



## SnowJunkie (Oct 31, 2013)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> lol. this is one of those guys that shoots me a message and asks "i should be alright in my 1760 gatortrax if i go only to prior rd right?". get like 100 of those messages a season.


I've been going to do that myself just for fun, maybe when when the water gets a little deeper I'll bring the Gatortrax over and park it in the driveway until I draw Prior. Should be fine to just cut across the block at a diagonal going 30 right??


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Well there's the guys that don't know they are screwing the guys around them, then there's the ones that do know and don't care, and both can hunt. At least there's hope for the former as they can be taught.

And that's why spinners were banned at some units. The ignorant whined and continued to scratch down a few. The educated applauded and went from killing a lot to killing more. 

I got a great pm here once. What did you think about the guy next to you? Tried to be proper about it even though he was a moron. So I tapped around the issue. Response I get, he's a tool, everyone knows he's a tool, if you get a chance don't hunt near him.


----------



## HRCHLab (Jan 14, 2008)

SteelShot said:


> I have a 9 month old lab that isn’t ready for the field yet. He still struggles with obedience when he gets distracted and has a problem bringing bumpers back. Some of this is definitely my lack of time to train him.
> 
> The nice thing is he can actually be pretty steady. He most likely won’t be hunting this year because I’m not going to be that guy. All retriever owners put a lot of time and money into these dogs. We all want them to hunt with us but you need to take a step back and do a clear assessment of where your dog really is.
> 
> ...


SS,
I commend you on how your handling your situation. Obviously, we all want to hunt with our dogs. But sometimes, there just not ready.

Keep training, you’ll get there. 👍


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Pm Shi Kid after that hunt. Is this normal?
> 
> Well, you picked Prior.
> 
> Understood.


lol yeap. when i hunt prior...i carefully watch who picks around me. there is a couple names that if they pick next to me, i will go up and turn my cards back in.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

had a buddy with a yellow lab named Copper. He screamed that name so much it became the running joke at the flats. anytime one of our friends ran out to grab a duck we'd all start screaming "copper, copper.....HEAL COPPER!". lmao. this was 30 years ago....still use the reference til this day.


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

Always going to be issues with other hunters out there - But if you keep a positive attitude and don’t let the clowns bring you down then most generally can find a way around things if you have the will to do so.


----------



## cvg3 (Nov 27, 2015)

There are only two types of dogs ones that break and ones that are going to break


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

This thread has reminded me how entertaining the draw can be! I'm going to work on my rendition of, "Send in the Clowns" for a week or two and get to a bingo!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

With all of the problems with other hunters and their dogs I would find me a new place to hunt and save wear and tear on my nerves.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

Martin Looker said:


> With all of the problems with other hunters and their dogs I would find me a new place to hunt and save wear and tear on my nerves.


I’ve had a few bad hunts because of yahoo’s but I’ve had far more barrel burners that had my heart pounding out of my chest


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

.


----------



## jookdog (Feb 18, 2021)

where were ya? i did some yelling for a couple min wed. lost my ecollar tansmitter on way out and pup is going a little deaf. if you got offended or upset i guess that sucks. we didnt flare any birds, couldnt keep head swiveling fast enough....


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

Fun read. 
Same goes for kids. Please train them before taking them out in public.
👍


----------



## Z on LSC (Jan 5, 2021)

Brougham said:


> Fun read.
> Same goes for kids. Please train them before taking them out in public.
> 👍


In the 90s i used to hear "think of the world youll leave behind for your kids". But more recently ive heard, "think of the kids youll leave behind for the world!"


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

My buddy had a lab that he sent for training, then didn't do squat with it after. It was always a mess hunting with him in the blind, or field. 
On a upland hunt in the UP someone changed the dogs name from Bacchus (God of wine) to Ruckus (Pain in the a$$). 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Also, teach you dog which one is your truck. Do not want his wet ass in my truck.  teach her not to be like a whore getting into any truck. I am just joking.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

fsamie1 said:


> Also, teach you dog which one is your truck. Do not want his wet ass in my truck.  teach her not to be like a whore getting into any truck. I am just joking.


True story , a buddy of mine would like to leave his truck door open he learned after the 5th time bad ideal , was a long running joke for a while. Swear my dog did it on purpose and only to him.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Jan 7, 2019)

I gotta play as stupid as some off the posts, but what the hell is Bingo?


----------



## JackAm (Aug 25, 2007)

fsamie1 said:


> Also, teach you dog which one is your truck. Do not want his wet ass in my truck.  teach her not to be like a whore getting into any truck. I am just joking.


That's my biggest fear. My dog would not only jump in your truck, but introduce himself and ask you where you two were going next! 
The last time out I was afraid he was going to jump into the (no-dog equipped) boat of someone just shoving off. That dog just wants to hunt!


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

I've been enjoying the many piles of dung left behind. One I happened to find whilst chatting with another hunter at a managed area parking lot. I must have been standing right on it. More or less Mexican hat dancing that thing into the dirt.

About passed out in the truck. Must of been feeding bowzer rotten duck meat and cat food. Good grief!

Had to pull over and clean the floormat and shoes.

LOL I guess ?


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Deadeyedeek said:


> I gotta play as stupid as some off the posts, but what the hell is Bingo?


The draw at managed areas. Sometimes you get a good draw and can pick what you think is a good spot. Sometimes the birds disagree with you. Kinda like public land hunting where you hope to be first one to a spot but you get to sleep in a little bit because you don’t have to be there 4 hours before light to get in the draw.

Managed areas definitely have their pros and cons. You still have to learn the area and you need a little luck in the draw. They’re farmed and flooded so you can get a lot of birds. Like any place with a lot of birds they’re crowded.


----------



## Ducks10 (Apr 22, 2018)

fsamie1 said:


> What a annoying hunt today hunting next to this guy and his dog. He skybust a duck and here it goes the dog. H ewould yelling for 5 minutes "come" and apparently the dog did not give crap to his commands. I was going to yell go get her she is not coming. He was keep give her different commands like no, over there, go many times and with no wind I am sure everyone could hear him. By the way, got a couple of ducks. I have not trained a dog before for duck hunting but this is not the way. Maybe it is better to take her out in summer time to marsh and use a dummy duck to train her.


The guy with the untrained dog has just as much right to hunt in the spot he drew, as you do.
At least the owner and the dog is trying to Retrieve the bird. I see guys for an hour trying to find a bird that they knocked down, and as they are walking around birds are flairing. And if you don’t have a have a dog I wouldn’t be commenting on other peoples dogs, I’ve hunted next to a bunch of people that act way worse than a dog out in the field.


----------



## Tavor (Sep 10, 2011)

Nobody here is talking about rights. We're talking about simple courtesy and appropriate behavior. An untrained dog running amok in a crowded hunting area can ruin the hunt of a lot of people. Basic obedience training shouldn't be too much to ask for.


----------



## JackAm (Aug 25, 2007)

Tavor said:


> Basic obedience training shouldn't be too much to ask for.


You have to remember too, that you can obedience train a dog like crazy in the yard, but sometimes when wild birds come into play, genetic forces overrule what some guy thinks a dog should do. I've seen Hunting Retriever Champions come completely unglued at pheasant tower shoots and have to be put back in the kennel. It had nothing to do with the hundreds of hours of training that they went through. The dog's instincts kick in....."BIRDS! There's BIRDS! Hey! More Birds!"

I've had rock steady dogs and dogs that I needed a check cord on in the blind. I've had many dogs in between the two extremes. Dogs are all different.

I get disappointed when I watch a hunting show and the dog sits there patiently as a duck falls, then lumbers out of the blind on command, slowly making his way to the bird. Efficient? Yep. Exciting? Nope.
I like a hard charging dog that can't wait to get that bird and one whose only disappointment is that the retrieve is over and he has to wait to do it again. If that dog breaks every once in a while, I don't like it - but I understand it.

Back to the original intent of the thread - if it turns out that your dog is unruly in the marsh, it's up to you to throw an anchor on him or wade out and retrieve your retriever.


----------

